# Is it only me? Maybe



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

How can you go to a property and report that the walls are wet and moldy. Yet when you bid to rip out the walls you are asked "well is the drywall moldy on the other side?
How the hell am I supposed to know without ripping it out. No way am I bleach cleaning it when there very well maybe mold on the studs if it made it's way through.
Either I rip it out or I don't touch it.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

When you just rip it out without treating it first over removing it using proper practices it very possible to spread the spores throughtout the entire house. I would tell them your not licensed to touch the stuff and save your butt because your don't want the liability of spreading that stuff inside the entire property


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

how are you determining the walls are wet?


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got in the habit of using an inspection camera to check behind walls when i see severe mold or something im not sure of. It only needs a small hole and you can get one for $200. I started this after an issue at a property that i had to repair at no cost. Also I'll check walls with a moisture meter. Of course take a pic for proof.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would treat it and create a containment area before doing any of the work.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I believe MFS Supply has some X-Ray mold goggles that may be able to assist you.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

depending on your state you may need a hygienist to come into play when doing mold work


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Ex employee used to do remediation in VEGAS. COntractors would be in such a crunch to get projects doen they would frame in the RAIN. A couple of years later boom mold was everywhere !! They had to scrub the studs with a solution and then treat them with another solution dry everything for a week then put together the effected area. I went into a property that had mold in the bathroom only 2 months later aftersome one else had gone into the property it was everywhere. The other person turned on the ceiling fans and made the spores ariborne and it was spreading FAST. Realtor said serve pro went in and estimated 15 K to redo just one floor


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Ex employee used to do remediation in VEGAS. COntractors would be in such a crunch to get projects doen they would frame in the RAIN. A couple of years later boom mold was everywhere !! They had to scrub the studs with a solution and then treat them with another solution dry everything for a week then put together the effected area. I went into a property that had mold in the bathroom only 2 months later aftersome one else had gone into the property it was everywhere. The other person turned on the ceiling fans and made the spores ariborne and it was spreading FAST. Realtor said serve pro went in and estimated 15 K to redo just one floor




lets open a servpro


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Dont go green. Go red/white/blue.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This is going to be the issue that breaks this industry...
People have to stop this bleach and kilz crap....


----------

